

Ask HN: Which is the most interesting piece you found in Steve Job's biography? - nimeshneema

Steve Jobs highly anticipated biography by Walter Issacson is just out.<p>Hopefully many of you already got your copies. Which is the most interesting thing you found in it?
======
aviernes
Just finished it. What made me laugh was that early on he wasn't a fan of
bathing...never bathed and never wore shoes. He thought that his vegan diet
meant he didn't have to shower or use deodorant.

